# model T for sell



## SLlandscape (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm selling a 1931 4 door Model T for a friend of mine as a favor, but I have a problem and that's why I've come here to ask for help. 
Does anybody know of a website, besides e-bay and craigslist, that I can use to sell it. He's asking $3,800 for the car and I know it won't bring that price locally, so I've turned to the internet. It has all the mechanical parts needed for it to run and has most of windows, and the majority of the other parts that go with it. I do have pictures of it if anyone would like to see it. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## cord arrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Ebay. You want the entire world watching. There's really no other choice.

For an item of that value...and a relatively small market... you want a professional listing. Study up...or get help with the listing.

Have somebody you know with experience and good feedback list it for you. They'll know what to do.

Last resort...broker it with an ebay reseller in your city.


----------



## Stein (Mar 10, 2009)

SLlandscape said:


> I'm selling a 1931 4 door Model T for a friend of mine as a favor, but I have a problem and that's why I've come here to ask for help.
> Does anybody know of a website, besides e-bay and craigslist, that I can use to sell it. He's asking $3,800 for the car and I know it won't bring that price locally, so I've turned to the internet. It has all the mechanical parts needed for it to run and has most of windows, and the majority of the other parts that go with it. I do have pictures of it if anyone would like to see it. Any help will be appreciated.



Try this site:

http://www.oldcaronline.com/index.php

Oh, and by the way...


----------



## Jesse Benson (Mar 11, 2009)

www.dealsonwheels.com 
Dedicated to car lovers


----------

